# Truffle Source?



## WildBoar (Oct 25, 2011)

Looking for recommendations for acquiring a fresh white truffle or two. D'Artagnan is $350 for 1 oz. I talked with one NY-area dealer who sells wholesale, and their minimum order is 4 oz, for ~$600. So it's a much better deal, but quite a bit more then we could utilize in the 'use within 7 day' window they recommend.

We'd be happy to split up an order from the wholesale company with one or two other people, but you would need to be in the DC area so a transfer could be made quickly after receiving the shipment.

Thanks in advance for any recommendations.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 25, 2011)

Adventure in Food Trading Company. ask for Eric tell him Chef Son sent you and he may or may not cut you a deal. I haven't ordered truffles from him in a long time, but he always had great prices.


http://www.adventureinfood.com
1-800-233-0193


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 25, 2011)

I looked into them about a year ago, and these were some that I found. I never ended up getting any though. 

k. 

Urbani Truffles

Sabatiano

Gourmet Food Store


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 25, 2011)

www.markys.com $259.00 and oz


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 25, 2011)

Marky's and Gourmet Food Store are more expensive. Urbani is pretty well respected, and that was going to be my vendor of choice at $195 per ounce. And if you wait until December and want black truffle go with Tennessee Truffle. It will be fresher coming from the US, and it is the same as the French black Périgord.

Tennessee Truffle

k.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 25, 2011)

Oregon white and black truffles are really good and significantly less in cost also.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 25, 2011)

The Oregon ones tasted good to me the last time I ran across some.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Nov 3, 2011)

David,
Looks like you have a handle on source, but i had a thought if you have any leftover truffle. I am not sure how to go about it, but couldn't you make a bit of truffle oil with any leftovers. 
I haven't used either truffles or the oil, but this just popped into my head.
Thanks,
Del


----------

